# DU says



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Also they said when the male common mergs show up it's definitely on the end. Saw bunches of those today.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## labman1127 (Jul 13, 2016)

We saw the first decent push of migrating mallards hit NE Ohio today. Finally got to kill some big dumb Canadian mallards with bright Orange feet. 
Most of our woodducks have moved on, but still have some GWT in the area. 
The way these weather patterns are setting up with cold snaps followed by moderating weather should keep trickling in some fresh birds for us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Most of the birds left the refuge at Fish Point. A few days ago you could watch hundreds of them flying around all day inside the refuge. Today you were lucky to see a half dozen in the air at one time.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Divers Down said:


> Some old timers used to say they were the tail end of the migration. I will say many divers are gone when the swans arrive on Erie.


we are still loaded with teal and woodies


when mergies start flying our river in hoards....and buffies buzz our cornfields....thats when the tail end happens here. Swans are usually 2-3 weeks ahead of this for us.


----------



## CJT (Sep 27, 2020)

All in all, not seeing what I call normal birds. In the normal areas. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Did someone say mergs?


----------



## KayakDuckHunter (Feb 1, 2016)

I had a group of 20 snow geese fly right over me at Harsens on Wednesday. Never seen that before. 
Didn’t shoot because I thought they were swans until they were right overhead.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

hmrx said:


> For thought. That late push we all waited for got messed up with this large swirling storm that hung over us for days. Most of the birds went by us on the west side of the storm on north winds ahead of the snow while we had strong south winds. In NW lower never did see the push of tundra swans that are usually going by in November. Also usually around the deer opener start to see some flocks of common Male mergs. That mostly signals the end is near. They aren't here either. It's the only thing that makes sense. Very unusual. With the ice in manitoba and Minnesota can't believe much more is on the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Swans just started coming down on the east side


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

More swans flying over the bay last few days than ducks.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Chriss83 said:


> More swans flying over the bay last few days than ducks.


Fat lady is warming up


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Getting slower and slower every year. Keep trying but almost isn't worth it anymore


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

The last couple weeks have been pretty amazing. I’m glad I’ve got two good dogs. I’ve been hunting 3-4 days a week since opener and have been able to watch what’s going on pretty close. I watched a a ton of birds go south the last weekend of October. Big high 50-100 bird flocks of mallards and divers. As usual though November arrives and so do new birds. It’s been a strange year though in the fact that pressure on the state land I hunt has been very light. Makes it so much easier having it all to yourself.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I hunt a notoriously crowded area and noticed lower numbers.
I could see that if you don’t know how to hunt it, you could have bad hunts and try other places.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Divers Down said:


> Fat lady is warming up


Canal and shoreline had ice this morning.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Chriss83 said:


> Canal and shoreline had ice this morning.


Where are you located?


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

All I can say is I have had the complete opposite season as most of you. Besides a 10 day stretch last week of October it has been lights out. I have done very well more often than not and also the first 4 weeks were a complete clown show.... tons of guys, no courtesy, sky blasting, downwinding and shooting at my swing birds at 70yds yet still my best numbers season yet. 

Let’s hope for a good close out for all you grinders out there.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Where are you located?


We were near Geiger on sag.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Chriss83 said:


> We were near Geiger on sag.


Sweet, can't wait for first ice.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Stopped at a pond outside of Grayling Friday night to scout it, 1/4" of ice. Bigger water was still open but it won't be long if we get some days that stay below freezing. How many days after that to safe ice? Mid December, I suppose.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

We were busting ice in waders Saturday morning. These birds were keeping a hole open today.


----------

